# Fritz Box 3270 - USB Festplatte



## Wember123 (29. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

habe folgendes Problem - an meinen neuen Router (Fritz Box WLAN 3270) habe ich meine 750GB Maxtor Festplatte angeschlossen - diese wird auch problemlos erkannt. Über die Software USB FritzBox Fernanschluss kann ich nun die einzelnden USB Geräte am jeweiligen PC trennen/verbinden - die klappt z.b mit meinem USB Drucker problemlos. 
Nur mit der Festplatte habe ich jetzt noch folgendes Problem: Wenn Ich auf verbinden klicke, scheint die Plug and Play Erkennung auch zu funktionieren, jedoch wied die HDD nicht als Laufwerk angezeigt. Nun bin ich bereits soweit , das es wohl daran liegt, das die HDD nicht aus dem Standby Modus aufgeweckt werden kann. Anbei habe ich mal einen Screenshot mit dem Problem angehangen - ich hoffe es gibt Leute die ähnliche Probleme haben, und mir evt. helfen können.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2008)

hat die platte ein eigenes netzteil?


----------



## Wember123 (29. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hat die platte ein eigenes netzteil?


 
Ja, es handelt sich um eine 3,5 Zoll Festplatte von Maxtor mit externen Netzteil.


----------

